# Magpie's Hybrid mash up



## magpieV6

Hey guys, I've had a play with some of my favourite existing waxes & sealants. I'm looking to make a one off pot for my own personal use from the seven batches I've made. I was great fun! I still plan on making my own homebrew, but wanted a play with these first.

I have 7 different blends, only one I have tried & teated & it was superb!  Please be aware it is at your risk! lol, I've not tried the rest.

I will also include a sample of a pre wax cleanser just to keep the test equal to each tester. This will be either lime prime, micro prime or HD cleanse. Just need to sort the sample bottles & they will be on the way to you :thumb:

Here are the waxes, in 20ml tins :argie:


















I can only send out 10 as per the rules :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## id_doug

Very nice, love the heart tins. Something a bit different. I'll test one for you if you like. Love having a play with different waxes


----------



## R7KY D

So what do we need to do to get one ?


Ask ?



May I try one please ?


----------



## Trip tdi

They looks very cute :argie:, my Valentines has started early for 2014 

Send me one please, and I promise to keep it near my pillow at all times


----------



## Culainn

Id love a go please, can pay for postage


----------



## Davemm

Look very nice, would love to try one. be good to try them against another one I have


----------



## magpieV6

Yours guys, i'll cover all the costs 

Cheers peeps! If theres any pref on # then please ask


----------



## R7KY D

I'm really digging that no2 , Same colour as my kitchen


----------



## id_doug

magpieV6 said:


> Yours guys, i'll cover all the costs
> 
> Cheers peeps! If theres any pref on # then please ask


A dark green number 6 looks good to me 

I know the rules state no selling but if I can ever offer you a sample of anything in return let me know :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Yeah I'm up for a whirl, any number will do


----------



## iPlod999

Ill try whats evers left.


----------



## gav1513

was gonna say anything left ill happily try an exoerimental pot :thumb: if of course there is 1 left for me


----------



## Davemm

Are they all from the same starting waxes/sealants ?

If we can choose colours can I have a red one please ?


----------



## Trip tdi

Any colour will be nice, I really love the pots they look very trick and romantic, totally different; they need to be called the valentines limited edition wax 

More than happy to do a review for you, will the first one for 2013 for me :thumb:


----------



## marc147

I would love to try one if thers any left?


----------



## magpieV6

sorted guys, only 3 left now. #4,7 & 5 

many thanks guys


----------



## Trip tdi

Can I take number 5 please or No 7 both look like a nice colour.


----------



## magpieV6

not a problem


----------



## Trip tdi

Brilliant thank you very much Dawn :thumb:


----------



## marc147

Could i request 5 or 7?


----------



## JMorty

Cloud I possibly have 4 please?


----------



## iPlod999

Ill try 4, ,5 or 7 and put it on my Frenchie.


----------



## danwel

danwel said:


> Yeah I'm up for a whirl, any number will do


Is number 4 still available?


----------



## Rizzo

Any remaining?


----------



## dreamtheater

I would be happy to try number 7


----------



## Damon

Id be happy to try anything thats left.


----------



## gav1513

i dont mind which number i recieve


----------



## TopSport+

me too


----------



## magpieV6

Think we've reached our 10 only rule ! Lol

I will go threw the list & update with who has what. Then I will check with Whizzer if I can send out the remaining batches, don't want to go breaking the rules, I like this forum!


----------



## Moggytom

If you are allowed is there any left for me to try


----------



## magpieV6

Lol just realised i've only got 6 mash ups, 12 in total plus one left over as I ran out of pots. So 13 ppl will get a sample on a first dibs basis, if thats ok with Mr Whizzer. 

Got my bottles & jiffy bags threw the post today so will get this rolling asap. 

Cheers all


----------



## danwel

Up for it if its still possible?


----------



## Shinyvec

Fantastic result and the pots really add a touch of female class. I am not a wax fan myself but have wonderd about mixing my favorite Sealants to see what monster I could come up with and all you wax mixers just keep building my interest to have a go


----------



## dreamtheater

Up for a dib!!!


----------



## Lupostef

I'll happily do a write up Dawn haven't done one for a while now


----------



## gav1513

Looking forward to trying one


----------



## magpieV6

Not forgotten guys, had a spare 20 mins yesterday so sorted the HD cleanser out. Will hopefully sort them out this week! Been busy with work. Cheers


----------



## Big Buffer

I will happily test one for you dawn.

My father in law has an unloved zafira to use it on.

will show photos galore


----------



## magpieV6

Ah sorry Will, weve long exceded the 13 places now! I will be making more soon though


----------



## Big Buffer

magpieV6 said:


> Ah sorry Will, weve long exceded the 13 places now! I will be making more soon though


Yeah i realised after post 14 that they had gone.

They looked impressive as well.

Good luck with them


----------



## Lwalker

If there is any left I would love to try it! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## gav1513

anymore news on these?


----------



## magpieV6

This is my first real visit on dw in a while. Hope to sort the samples soon, just beeen mega busy! Bare with me a little longer


----------



## Demetrios72

I would like to try a sample if there are any more going :thumb:

Should be good


----------



## Big Buffer

You had any feedback from results yet?

I am very interested to see how these do and because of the vast colour's.

Let me know what you learn from it please, i would consider doing my own if i knew what application, removal and durability is like and of course looks.

Well done lass im impressed


----------



## Davemm

willwad82 said:


> You had any feedback from results yet?
> 
> I am very interested to see how these do and because of the vast colour's.
> 
> Let me know what you learn from it please, i would consider doing my own if i knew what application, removal and durability is like and of course looks.
> 
> Well done lass im impressed


Don't think they have been sent yet.


----------



## magpieV6

Soon! What with work, buying rubbish cars & hopefully buying a good new car this week I will sort them! Bagged up etc, just need to get addresses now


----------



## Focusaddict

If anyone pulls out I'd me up for some.


----------



## Davemm

magpieV6 said:


> Soon! What with work, buying rubbish cars & hopefully buying a good new car this week I will sort them! Bagged up etc, just need to get addresses now


Im sure everyone is happy to wait and things like cars are far more important, just hope the next one is a better motor. Had the same experience as you and its not nice so fingers crossed for you. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Right, sorry for the delay chaps. The first 12 on the list are the following -

Id doug #6
R7ky #2
Trip tdi #5
Culainn #3
Davem #3
Danwel #2
Iplod #4
Gav1513 #6
Marc147 #5
Jmdetailing #4
Rizzo #7
Dreamtheler #7

Please could you pm me your addresses, apologies if you have already but i think i may have deleted all my pm's! 

This is all i have for now, i am in the early stages of making my own wax from scratch now so be sure to see a samples thread soon! 

Cheers guys & sorry for the delay


----------



## Davemm

PM sent thankyou.


----------



## id_doug

PM sent. Thank you


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers boys


----------



## marc147

Pmd


----------



## JMorty

Sorry, PM issue. All sent!


----------



## Young_JD

Is there any left?


----------



## magpieV6

Only sent out 3 atm as im still waiting on addresses! Come on you lot!


----------



## R7KY D

I forgot all about this , Did you send my one yet ?


----------



## Focusaddict

If anyone fails through let me know, I'd like to try it out on washed and clayed but not machine or hand corrected surface.


----------



## Davemm

mines turned up today, thanks.

little will go a long way. Whats in the white bottle ?


----------



## marc147

magpieV6 said:


> Only sent out 3 atm as im still waiting on addresses! Come on you lot!


Did you get my pm?


----------



## magpieV6

If you have sent me your address then you should get it today or soon after. Its HD cleanse, would like this used as the base for everyone that tries it


----------



## magpieV6

:thumb: Yes marc, sent


----------



## Davemm

magpieV6 said:


> If you have sent me your address then you should get it today or soon after. Its HD cleanse, would like this used as the base for everyone that tries it


Thats fine, just like to have an idea of what im using :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Of course, took an age to fill the bottles! Forgot to label them in the end!


----------



## Davemm

i did wonder how you filled them :lol:


----------



## marc147

Arrived today


----------



## R7KY D

Recieved this morning thank you  , As luck would have it in about 3 hours i'll be finished cleaning the car and i'll give it a go :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

So I'm all cleaned and ready to roll , And this turned up today "Mash up No2" I choose this one as the green matches my kitchen walls

Texture - Paste like 
Smell - Toffee (ish) 
Taste - No no no !! 
Colour - Green










Took full advantage of the half decent weather yesterday , gave car a full clean and parked in the garage for the night , result that this turned up this morning so decided to give it an application on the boot

"mash up No2" being applied via foam applicator, It was very soft out of the pot but applied very very easy










Applied all over , Now how long do I let it cure for I thought , So I left the garage for 20 minutes , Whilst we are waiting for it to cure have a look at some topless pics



















My recently refurbed 19" rims , Refurbed by Lepsons in Shadow chrome










So I returned back after 20 minutes , and noticed a haze where the wax had dried and proceeded to remove with a MF , It wasn't too difficult to remove but I did have a vision of "what if" :lol:










So all removed . I opened the garage door for a reflection shot










And another










So far so good , Surface was nice and slick and probably as good as any wax I've ever used (Note I've never spent more than £50 on a wax) so decided to get some water on the bootlid to see how it beaded it went pretty much like this



















I did also do a video of me pouring water on the boot lid but can't upload it for some pesky reason , But it sheeted really well , I'll post it up if I can upload it

Thank you


----------



## J1ODY A

just glad I am not the jealous type Ricky or I'd hate you & your naff car...


----------



## magpieV6

cheers for the write up Ricky. Did you use the HD cleanse under it? Last time i used it on top of lime prime i got epic beading.


----------



## Philthy

Good stuff!!


----------



## JMorty

Got it, will have a review of #4 in a bit


----------



## Davemm

Night try and get this on a car tomorrow. 
Are they all the same with a difference in color ?


----------



## magpieV6

nope, all different blends.

cheers


----------



## JMorty

Quick review here.

Smell: AutoGlym HD wax ish? Smells high in emulsifiers.
Colour: Orange, extremely similar to BOS








This stuff spreads for miles and miles, I don't think I've ever got a wax to go on that thin!!!
Left this for 30 mins due to the temp and it came off a dream.

Here's the looks, prepped with Vertua Bond 408 and removed with V7 Hybrid;









Great looking LSP. I'll update the post with Beading/Sheeting.

Thanks again Dawn!!! :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

cheers mate! This was one of my faves along with #2 

cheers again


----------



## id_doug

Just thought I would let you know number 6 hasn't arrived yet. Did you send it recorded?


----------



## magpieV6

Should have had it by now? Normal 2nd doug 

Bloody rm!


----------



## id_doug

magpieV6 said:


> Should have had it by now? Normal 2nd doug
> 
> Bloody rm!


Fear not. It turned up today :thumb:


----------



## id_doug

Sorry, scratch my last comment. My wife had told me a parcel had turned up and I had assumed it was this but unfortunately it wasn't. It was something else I had ordered but completely forgot about. It looks like the wax has gone AWOL! Bloody frustrating.


----------



## JMorty

Here is some beading from this morning...
















And a sheeting vid from the application day...


----------



## magpieV6

Ooooh that looks great! Many thanks !


----------



## id_doug

#6 arrived today. Hopefully I might get a chance to give it a whirl this weekend


----------



## id_doug

Managed to have a little play with your number 6 sample at the weekend. So then. After giving the car the normal wash and dry I decided to dedicate my boot lid to test this new wax out on. One it needed polishing after the guy who replaced my rear screen scratched the boot lid a little and it looked like the right size area for the amount of product I had. So next up I clayed the boot lid and then cracked the rotary out with a 3M yellow pad and some Carpro fixer.










So after a couple of passes with that I gave the panel a good wipe down with Menzerna top inspection to make sure the surface was squeaky clean. I then cleansed the paint with the little bottle of supplied white stuff making sure it was well worked in and wiped off.










Next up, I set about applying the wax with a Megs yellow applicator. The wax spread extremely easy, EXTREMLY EASY! I actually wish all waxes applied this easy. Reminds me of the new AF Illusion wax in many ways. I left it to cure whilst making a cuppa and came back and actually thought it could do with a bit longer. S I set about apply a top up coat of Illusion to the rest of the car. Halfway round I tested the wax and seemed like it was ready for removal.

Removal was a total breeze. Very easy indeed. The finish left was nice and deep with a good depth of gloss. Maybe not as deep and as wet looking as the Illusion on the rest of the car but in all fairness the rest of the car had two coats.

The finished result....










and a couple of others 




























So the finial opinion.....

The Hybrid mash up wax is a great little wax to apply and remove and leaves a great finish. I have used many waxes that are a hell of a lot worse than this one to use! I'll keep the updates coming with some beading when it rains and longevity of the wax :thumb:


----------



## id_doug

A quick beading picture from #6 for you :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Any home brew samples left for review?
That supernatural hybrid/purple haze mix looked awesome!:thumb:


----------

